# temporary foster home available



## ms1904 (Feb 9, 2013)

hello,

i live in south london/north surrey and i would like to offer 1 to 3 month fostering of a cat/kitten for free.

My girlfriend doesnt work so would be at home to look after the cat/kitten at all times.

we live in a flat with no garden.

Let me know if we could help you out.

Thanks

Matt


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi there, Matt

There's actually a person wanting a foster home for her sister's cats for 8 weeks if you have a look in the cat chat forum.


----------



## ms1904 (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks but i think one cat is plenty in a small to medium flat.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi Matt,
Do you have any other pets or children, i always need a foster home.


----------



## ms1904 (Feb 9, 2013)

no other cats or children.

looking for a young cat (ideally kitten)
my gf is always in the flat as i mentioned so can give full attention to the cat.

i can foster up till may 13 time


----------



## ms1904 (Feb 9, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Hi Matt,
> Do you have any other pets or children, i always need a foster home.


let me know if anything comes up?

thanks


----------

